# Carbon giant or aluminum bianchi for first bike ?



## Bianchi Dan (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok i have it narrowed down to 2 bikes that i want. One being the Bianchi via nirone w/105 components.the bianchi was the first bike I saw and really fell in love with( hints the name bianchi dan ) but i went and rode a giant ocr c 3 which is carbon and comes with full 105 components. The bianchi is aluminum with carbon forks and seat stay. The bianchi is 1500 and the Giant is 1700 dollars. Can anyone tell me which is the better bike or maybe which one would last longer or suit me better for just maybe 100 miles a week? any advice would be great. Thanks And Happy Riding !


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

Both Bianchi and Giant make great bikes so either way, I think you will be happy. I would test ride them both and see which one feels better. As far as the bikes themselves go, you have to figure that you are paying an extra $100-$200 for just the Bianchi name right off the bat (not that I could blame you). The Bianchi frame is a mid/high quality aluminum frame where as the Giant is an entry level Carbon frame so it really comes down to preference. As far as most bang for your buck, I would have to lean towards the TCR 3 (especially if you felt that it rode better). :thumbsup:


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

i would say go for the giant the 105 component group is a pretty decent level for an entry level bike. and worth the extra 200 imho. 

but either way you'll have a great bike -- if you go with the bianchi you can always use the extra 200 bucks you saved to get a new helmet and a cyclocomputer you know 

best of luck and enjoy the ride!

joe


----------



## Bianchi Dan (Aug 31, 2008)

*pro's and con's ?*

can anyone give me some pro's and con's on the 2 bikes ? and which one will take me farther or make me worn out faster ? what has better resale value ? you know , I want all the tips that the pros know about buying bikes ( except for sizing , been there ) right now it's about half and half and i still am iffy about buying one or the other . I think that via nirone in silver with some nice silver rims and chromed out would look good ( only because 105 group doesnt come in celeste ) and i have to at least look good when i am riding . but the carbong and white would look ok i guess. arrrggggg ! i dont know which one i want. HELP !!!!! Signed bianchi dan a.k.a somewhat of a poser. LOL


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

i bought the giant - i hated it, couldnt get along with it at all, after three weeks i knew it wasnt working and gave her up.

in your position id be going the bianchi. really cheap carbon isnt worth having, its certainly no lighter the only advantage is the bit of flex you get


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

If you are planning on riding 5000+ miles a year (100 miles a week) then you may want to look around more. Not that the two you have listed aren't good bikes, but it may be worth a few hundred dollars more to get a better bike/components to start off (it will save you much more in the long run). Especially with 2009's coming in, you should be able to get a good deal on a nicer 2008 that will keep you in your price range. I would go to multiple shops, talk to the employees and test ride as many bikes as you possibly can. Base your purchase on the quality and fit of the ride first, then looks. Some bike will have both! Good luck!


----------

